# Dios los cría y el viento los amontona



## nejc

Hola!
 
Les pido ayuda con esta frase de un contexto argentino que no la entiendo muy bien. Cómo sería la traducción?
 
Gracias de antemano.
__ 
__ 
_Ahora, me querés decir de dónde salió esta loca?_
_-Sí... Bueno... Dios los cría y el viento los amontona…_
_*-*Sí, puede ser…_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Parece una variante del refrán español "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan". Eso sería en inglés "birds of a feather flow together".


----------



## Grahwd

Hola...Pienso que el dicho en espanõl, "Dios los crea y el viento los amontona" no es peyorativo pero, en general, "Birds of a feather flock together" es peyorativo en inglés.
The English saying is often used about a person who is not completely good and who may attract other bad people.


----------



## Antarte

Agrego una duda ya que hallé el tema y para no abrir uno nuevo.

De ese dicho "birds of a feather flow together" ¿Cómo sería un equivalente en español? (si es que hubiere alguno)

En verdad estoy buscando un equivalente en español de "Dios los cría y el viento los junta"? No importa si es peyorativo, que quiera decir más o menos lo mismo.

Gracias.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En español también se usa en sentido negativo.

Saludos


----------



## josjorge

It is something like that:

God raises them; the wind piles them up. 

It has a strong negative meaning. For example, you see a group of very bad people and say: "Dios los cría y el viento los amontona". God created these bad people and they ended up together.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Por acá, el dicho toma la forma "Dios los cría y el diablo los junta". Y evidentemente no se refiere a buenas personas que se juntan...


----------



## cirrus

Just to reinforce the message, the saying is: birds of a feather *flock *together and not flow.


----------



## Lis48

Oldy Nuts said:


> Por acá, el dicho toma la forma "Dios los cría y el diablo los junta". Y evidentemente no se refiere a buenas personas que se juntan...


We say "God makes them and the devil takes them."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lis48 said:


> We say "God makes them and the devil takes them."



Y acabo de darme cuenta que antes escribí erróneamente "cría" donde debí poner "crea". Al igual que varios otros participantes de esta discusión.


----------



## kreiner

No es erróneo "cría", y es la forma habitual de decirlo en este proverbio, al menos en España. "Criar" y "crear" tienen el mismo origen (el latino _creare_). En textos antiguos se usa _criar_ con el sentido de crear y a Dios se le llama el Criador (hoy diríamos el Creador). Y todavía perdura hoy la palabra _criatura_ con el sentido de _creatura._


----------



## Oldy Nuts

kreiner said:


> No es erróneo "cría", y es la forma habitual de decirlo en este proverbio, al menos en España. "Criar" y "crear" tienen el mismo origen (el latino _creare_). En textos antiguos se usa _criar_ con el sentido de crear y a Dios se le llama el Criador (hoy diríamos el Creador). Y todavía perdura hoy la palabra _criatura_ con el sentido de _creatura._



Correcto, pero *hoy* _crear_ y _criar_ tienen significados no coincidentes; y a Dios *no* se lo llama el Criador.


----------



## inib

I don't think either the Spanish "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan" or the English "Birds of a feather flock together" have to be NECESSARILY so negative. I mean, I don't think they always refer to BAD people. They may imply only a slight, and sometimes humourous criticism. I would use them to talk about slightly excentric people, people who are overenthusiastic about something, who have odd habits etc. 
However I admit that I probably wouldn't use it to comment on two (or more)extremely kind or intelligent people.


----------



## Antarte

Lo que busco son sinónimos de ese refrán que no involucren a una deidad.
What I look for are synonyms of that proverb that don't involve to a deity.

In this forum I found these:

-Son tal para cual
-Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres

¿alguna otra?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Antarte said:


> Lo que busco son sinónimos de ese refrán que no involucren a una deidad.
> What I look for are synonyms of that proverb that don't involve to a deity.
> 
> In this forum I found these:
> 
> -Son tal para cual
> -Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres
> 
> ¿alguna otra?



Perdona, pero en mi opinión, ninguno de los dos proverbios que das es para nada equivalente al que dio origen a este hilo. Y tu pregunta es en realidad una pregunta diferente a la pregunta original.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

kreiner said:


> No es erróneo "cría", y es la forma habitual de decirlo en este proverbio, al menos en España.


También en Uruguay. En el CREA hay 19 casos de "Dios los cría..." y tan solo una de "Dios los crea". En el CORDE: 14 de la primera y ninguna de la segunda. Nuestra versión del refrán no incluye al diablo ni al viento: ellos se juntan, solitos, sin ayuda...


----------



## kreiner

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> También en Uruguay. En el CREA hay 19 casos de "Dios los cría..." y tan solo una de "Dios los crea". En el CORDE: 14 de la primera y ninguna de la segunda. Nuestra versión del refrán no incluye al diablo ni al viento: ellos se juntan, solitos, sin ayuda...


 
También en España, como han apuntado más arriba, "ellos se juntan". Es curiosa la versión italiana, que responsabiliza a Dios de todo: "Dios los hace y después los junta (o empareja)".


----------



## Kaleronita

Hola: "Dios los cría y el viento los amontona" es una variante -al menos en Argentina- de "Díos los cría y ellos se juntan" (="Birds of a feather..."), pero con un tono algo lúdico o exagerado: no es que se junten, sino que es el viento (o un factor externo) el que los "amontona", es decir, los junta unos encima de otros, sin orden ni elección.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Parece que quienes me corrigieron tienen razón, y que la gente usa muy mayoritariamente "Dios los cría" y no "los crea". Lo que, aunque esté solo contra el mundo,  sigo pensando que es un error, ya que _cría_ y _crea_ no son sinónimos. Y la mayoría dice "Dios _creó_ (no crió) los cielos y la tierra"...


----------



## inib

Oldy Nuts said:


> Parece que quienes me corrigieron tienen razón, y que la gente usa muy mayoritariamente "Dios los cría" y no "los crea". Lo que, aunque esté solo contra el mundo, sigo pensando que es un error, ya que _cría_ y _crea_ no son sinónimos. Y la mayoría dice "Dios _creó_ (no crió) los cielos y la tierra"...


Oldynuts, por mucho que _crear_ y _criar_ tengan el mismo origen, estoy contigo en que hoy en día tienen significados diferentes. Sin embargo, yo solo he oído en el refrán "Dios los cría", y siempre lo he interpretado como "God breeds them", (no tan diferente de crearlos, reconozco), y no "God brings them up". ¿Lo vemos más claro así?


----------



## Antarte

Oldy Nuts said:


> Parece que quienes me corrigieron tienen razón, y que la gente usa muy mayoritariamente "Dios los cría" y no "los crea". Lo que, aunque esté solo contra el mundo,  sigo pensando que es un error, ya que _cría_ y _crea_ no son sinónimos. Y la mayoría dice "Dios _creó_ (no crió) los cielos y la tierra"...



Tienen significados distintos: 
Crear los cielos, la tierra, o un humano, es teología. 

Criar tiene mais que ver con el refran: 
Dios (o las buenas costumbres) crían (o les enseñan), pero ellos después hacen lo que quieren.

En el contexto del refrán, tiene más sentido cría, que crea.

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Antarte said:


> Tienen significados distintos:
> Crear los cielos, la tierra, o un humano, es teología.
> 
> Criar tiene mais que ver con el refran:
> Dios (o las buenas costumbres) crían (o les enseñan), pero ellos después hacen lo que quieren.
> 
> En el contexto del refrán, tiene más sentido cría, que crea.
> 
> Saludos.



El sentido del refrán es que Dios _crea_ a los seres humanos (lo que no tiene nada de teología, ver http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=crear), y después ellos mismos, el viento o el diablo los agrupan según sus afinidades. Se usa en sentido peyorativo (los delincuentes se juntan) o irónico (los que tienen las mismas manías terminan reunidos).


----------



## Antarte

Oldy Nuts said:


> El sentido del refrán es que Dios _crea_ a los seres humanos (lo que no tiene nada de teología, ver http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=crear), y después ellos mismos, el viento o el diablo los agrupan según sus afinidades. Se usa en sentido peyorativo (los delincuentes se juntan) o irónico (los que tienen las mismas manías terminan reunidos).



Todas las palabras figuran en el diccionario, pero eso no las vuelve  'científicas'. Suponer (o dejar implícito) que una deidad nos creó, es teología.

Sobre el refrán: "nacer + rejuntarse"; no queda tan bien como "criar + rejuntarse". La segunda da una sensación de que "se les enseñó a comportarse de tal modo, y luego ellos hicieron lo que quicieron (contradiciendo esas enseñanzas)".

De hecho el uso del refrán puede medirse fácilmente con una búsqueda en google usando comillas: "dios los crea" (37,900 resultados) contra "dios los cría" (1,670,000 resultados).

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me desconciertas. ¿Que Dios _cree_ un ser humano es teología, pero que lo _críe_ no lo es? El dicho habla de Dios, te guste o no, creas o no; y adjudica a Dios haber hecho algo con las personas: crearlas o criarlas. Y, francamente, tratando de ponerme en tu punto de vista, me parece mucho más teológico suponer que "les enseñó a comportarse de tal modo", ya que implica una intervención sostenida en el tiempo sobre cada individuo. Pero si eso te deja más contento, sigue pensando que Dios "cría" a las personas, pero niega que pueda "crearlas". Y repudia los demás dichos populares que mencionan a Dios.

En todo caso, para mí el dicho nunca ha tenido nada que ver con contravenir las enseñanzas recibidas. En mi opinión se refiere a que la gente siempre termina agrupándose de acuerdo con alguna característica afín, sea ésta delictual (por ejemplo: un ladrón se junta con otros ladrones), o meramente distinta a la de la mayoría (por ejemplo, en el sentido de "mi tío Juan _tenía_ que encontrarse en esta fiesta con otra persona que aborrece la tele").

Por último, tal como figurar en el diccionario de la Real Academia no no transforma en "científica" a una palabra, el hecho que una búsqueda Google muestre que una forma de alguna expresión es muchísimo más usada que otra (lo que ya reconocí antes en este hilo en el caso del dicho en cuestión) no hace que la más usada sea la más correcta.

Y creo que nos estamos alejando bastante del tema de la pregunta original...


----------



## Antarte

Sí que nos alejamos.

"Cria" puede usar a Dios de metáfora y se refiere a que 'x personas' son educadas todas por igual (por ejemplo en los colegios), y luego esas pesonas se agrupan con sus semejantes.

"Crea" es más difícil verla como metáfora, sería algo así como que 'x personas' nacen, y luego se agrupan con sus semejantes. 

Yo le veo más sentido a la primera, porque a pesar de que todas se educan en una cierta igualdad de condiciones, temrinan agrupándose según valores más propios.

saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No concuerdo con tu interpretación del dicho, pero ya he explicado varias veces cómo lo interpreto yo, y no vale la pena seguirlo repitiendo.


----------



## Antarte

oki doki... es lo bueno de la diversidad de opiniones. (por cierto, jamás lo leí o escuché como "crea", solo en este foro me di cuena que algunos lo pronunciaban así) 

saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Antarte said:


> oki doki... es lo bueno de la diversidad de opiniones. (por cierto, jamás lo leí o escuché como "crea", solo en este foro me di cuena que algunos lo pronunciaban así)
> 
> saludos




Algunos lo entendemos/interpretamos así. No es un mero asunto de pronunciación.


----------



## Mate

Yo siempre lo vi escrito y lo oí "Dios los cría y ellos se juntan", con su variante vernácula "...los amontona". 
Siempre lo tomé como un refrán popular con una intención humorística y, a veces, ligeramente peyorativa. Nunca me planteé ninguna cuestión teológica o semántica acerca de si Dios los cría o los crea, aunque ahora, después de leer lo que se dijo aquí, pienso que mezclar el acto divino de la creación le restaría fuerza expresiva al dicho. 
A diferencia de "Dios los crea", "Dios los cría" insinúa que han sido criados a la buena de Dios, sin un padre, una madre u otra figura que les de contención y guía, prácticamente guachos.


----------



## josjorge

En una tableta de arcilla sumeria, escrita hace más de 4 mil años, se encontró la siguiente inscripción: "En boca abierta entran moscas". 

Discutir el origen de un refrán puede retrotraernos al infinito. 

No estamos discutiendo el origen del refrán "Dios los cría...etc.", sino cómo traducirlo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

josjorge said:


> En una tableta de arcilla sumeria, escrita hace más de 4 mil años, se encontró la siguiente inscripción: "En boca abierta entran moscas".
> 
> Discutir el origen de un refrán puede retrotraernos al infinito.
> 
> No estamos discutiendo el origen del refrán "Dios los cría...etc.", sino cómo traducirlo.



Claro, pero hay que empezar por ponerse de acuerdo en qué es lo que estamos traduciendo, ya que "los cría" no se traduce igual que "los crea". Y esta discusión muestra que ni siquiera los que mayoritariamente interpretan que es "los crían" están de acuerdo entre sí en qué es lo que significa esto...


----------



## Lamemoor

Grahwd said:


> Hola...Pienso que el dicho en espanõl, "Dios los crea y el viento los amontona" no es peyorativo pero, en general, "Birds of a feather flock together" es peyorativo en inglés.
> The English saying is often used about a person who is not completely good and who may attract other bad people.


 
No es Dios los CREA es Dios los CRIA ...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Es tu opinión, o lo estás dictaminando?


----------



## Lamemoor

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Es tu opinión, o lo estás dictaminando?


Solo por educada le voy a contestar pues mi observación no iba dirigida a usted sino a Grahwd. Y es CRIA no CREA.
Y si nos remitimos a la academia de Cervantes donde se registran los dichos en español el refrán es: DIOS LOS CRIA Y ELLOS SE JUNTAN

Quizá en Chile se diga de otra manera.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Le agradezco su buena educación, pero opino que no vale la pena repetir lo que he dicho varias veces en esta discusión.


----------

